# Any Wah Medical College Student of Graduate here?



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

*Any Wah Medical College Student or Graduate here?*

AoA Friends, I was wondering if there is some Wah medical college graduate or current student here who can inform me about every single detail of wah medical college? Please inform me if there is some wah medical college student or graduate here. Waiting your reply.


----------

